# help - AOL is too big



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Even though I don't have AOL, just their free email, when I click internet explorer the page that opens up is an AOL page. The last three days it has been HUGE - so big that it won't fit on the screen and layers itself. The letters are three times their normal size, and the pictures are either not there, or all on top of each other. No other pages are like that - just the AOL page. I tried searching their help feature, but it was no help. Any idea how to fix it?


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

IMHO, dump the aol email... I really dislike having to even send an email to someone with aol mail, as most are blocked, for one reason or another.

My XP restore discs automatically reload AOL whenever I reformat. The VERY first thing I do, is to get rid of everything AOL related. My sister has it, and every time she logs on, she's deluged with AOL related spamgarbage.

There's better email out there... try gmail. I also would recommend firefox. If you install firefox you might be able to bypass the AOLhell when trying to get your email.

Good luck.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Texican is right, dump AOL.

Mozilla Thunderbird is a decent email program.


RF


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

PS

If you're looking for a free email provider, Yahoo is pretty good.

RF


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

well, I would dump AOL, but I have a big problem with that......all of our subscriptions are on it! Is there some way to get a forwarding order on email addresses? We have had AOL for.....um......14 years! We did quit paying for it when we got DSL a few months back, does that count for anything?


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Went back to your original post, you could try to remove(or just don't use) AOL version of IE and use a different web browser such as Opera to avoid the AOL spam. 

Didn't your DSL offer you a browser and goodies?

RF


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Not having AOL mail, I can't say for certain, but I would imagine if you used Mozilla's browser Thunderbird, it should be able to access any mail server. Back when I actually used Outlook, I could access several different mail servers... and from what I've been told, Mozilla's a lot safer... 

And of course, Rocky Fields has a point... just install a non AOL sponsored version of IE.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I have been using Pegasus Mail as my mail reader for years (used to use Eudora too but after they started including ads I went to Pegasus exclusively) and I highly recommend it. It's free - always a plus. Can handle multiple email addresses, has great spam and email filters, is easy to set up, isn't made by microsoft - and did I mention it's free? Oh yes, it does mailmerge too and easy to use canned responses.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

yahoo has gotten as worse as aol LOL
try gmail googles free email service


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

This IS America....I wish you all would speak English!


I have no idea what most of the above means. Internet Explorer came on the computer, I think. I'll invite my nephew over for dinner....he's 14 and a computer whiz. At least compared to me.


----------

